# 2011 GT-R: "Egoist Edition" (Stunning Interior!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Well... Nissan has listened to it's customers and enthusiast alike and appointed special edition models with interiors that rival BMW, Porsche, Ferrari, Benz and Audi.

Now THIS is an interior befitting a $100k+ SUPERCAR (Uhhm Chevy are you seeing this? _cough-cough_ ZR1)

I am especially Jonesing due to these pics of my favorite interior color for ANY car: *Saddle*!



> Crafted to cater the needs of those seeking more exclusivity and luxury, the Egoist combines bits and pieces from the SpecV such as the carbon fiber wing, Rays alloy wheels and titanium exhaust, with premium materials and special equipment inside.
> 
> The Egoist's cabin is trimmed entirely in leather with quilted seating surfaces and customers can choose from four different colors for the upper area and 10 for the lower area. And if it makes you feel better, the leather bits are hand-made by a company in Germany.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Those seats look really nice and comfy. I would love to sit on it, and experience the terror and insanity.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Beautiful interior, horrible name for the package. 

egoist - noun
1. a self-centered or selfish person ( opposed to altruist).
2. an arrogantly conceited person; egotist.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Tangent said:


> Beautiful interior, horrible name for the package.
> 
> egoist - noun
> 1. a self-centered or selfish person ( opposed to altruist).
> 2. an arrogantly conceited person; egotist.


3. Falco song.

Looks sharp. And what's wrong with the ZR-1? I like the Pontiac Vibe/Chevy Malibu steering wheel! 

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

